# Polk cs100



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

I just got a polk cs100 center speaker and one of the drivers was damaged . The magnet came completely off the driver. I Know nothing about this speaker other than the make. For some reason I cant find any information about this speaker on the web. 
I came upon your forum here and I hope you can help a real noob on how to find a proper replacement driver for this speaker. I think they are 4 or 4.5 inch drivers. Any help is greatly appreciated. thanks Gary


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
All you need to do is contact Polk Audio.  Their Phone Number is 1-800-377-POLK. Just provide your model and S/N and they should have a replacement driver. Should not be a major issue.

If the Speaker is really old, they might not stock replacement drivers, but I would think that they do.
If you have the original Box, they might ask you to send it in. Since it is a Center Channel, it should not cost much to ship.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## thesaucier (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for your response but I think this speaker is from 1993. I don't think polk will have the speaker for this. I think I need to get another 4 inch driver of maybe another brand that will match nice. I do know it will have to be shielded. I think 4 Ohm but not sure of that. This speaker had two 4 inch drivers and a dome tweeter. I think the two 4 inch drivers could have been in series so two 4 Ohm would make 8 Ohms for the speaker or correct me if I'm wrong. It would be great if someone Knows of this speaker and could give me some guidance on what to get.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It is at least worth a call to see if they still stock the driver. Though 17 years old, Polk seems really good about customer support. Also, they might have a newer driver that might be compatible.
I know with Paradigm, you can get drivers that old from them. However they build their own drivers.

If not, 17 years is a pretty good run for a CC. Perhaps it might be time for a newer one?
Cheers,
JJ


----------

